# Selenocosmia dichromata



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

new arrival today


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

ooooh :mf_dribble:nice one!!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice choice mate, love this sp.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

there a very stunning spider indeed:2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome spider, but scary!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice! I'm trying to get hold of a Selenocosmia stirlingi at some point. A friend managed to get one, and the hiss on that bitch was insane. Even Steve Irwin wouldn't get too close to 'em...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ph0bia, if you wanna see sex on 8 legs, go and look at the Selenocosmia sp "Ebony" on spidershop.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Actually, I still find the S.stirlingi preferable  Not for colouration but because I have first-hand witnessed their attitude.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Not come across that one, but I admit to being sorely tempted by the sp Ebony. there's something about an all-black spider. Must be the latent Goth in me :lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Aye, they are very pretty, and still very evil!

If you've ever watched Steve Irwin's hilarious film (The actual motion picture, rather than documentary) it's the one he picks up not too far from the start and he's petrified of it.

With good reason. When Lee at the spider shop says they are:


> in a league of their own and are 6 inches of pure evil. Not only are they fearlessly aggressive but also exceptionally fast so only suitable for experienced keepers. If provoked not only will they bite, they will shoot across your floor, steal your TV and beat up your cat before disappearing.


He isn't kidding... save for the TV. I had the joy of helping rehouse the S.stirlingi into a cricket tub... It's called an Australian Whistling Spider for a reason - the stridulation hiss is very loud, and the thing moves so fast as to whistle by. Also, unlike any tarantula I've dealt with, I'm willing to call it aggressive, not defensive. A Pterinochilus or Haplopelma for instance will lunge and attempt to bite if it's pushed. This girl came out of her burrow without provocation and attempted to attack us, by rushing at us. She wasn't standing her ground and defending, she was outwardly attacking.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

you are nuts Andy. I would only get them because of their name


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

So damn sexy! 

Been bitten yet? :lol2:


----------

